# San Francisco Considers Legal Protection for Criminals



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A legislative proposal in San Francisco seeks to make ex-cons and felons a protected class, along with existing categories of residents like African-Americans, people with disabilities and pregnant women. If passed by city supervisors, landlords and employers would be prohibited from asking applicants about their criminal past.
Supporters say it's an effort to help former offenders get back on their feet, but critics call the concept a crime in itself.
"My mother is an immigrant, my mother-in-law is a Jew and I'm a gay man. Those are all protected categories, but you're going to put a felon in there as a protected category? That's not right," said Andrew Long, a board member of the San Francisco Apartment Association.

Read more: San Francisco Considers Legal Protection for Criminals - FoxNews.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me, this coming from San Fran.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

As Michael Savage says... San Fransicko.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Whoever came up with this abortion is a classic example of a fucktard.


----------



## Tarmo (Jun 4, 2011)

What about sensitive jobs? Schools hiring sex offenders without having knowledge of such comes to mind.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

But they have rights to, *the right to reoffend*.

Fuckem all, like Delta would say where is the chipper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm at the point now that I think maybe this isn't such a bad idea.....if this passes, perhaps some of these libtard shitheads might get victimized by this new "protected class" and pull their heads out of their asses.


----------

